# Source Tactical 3L Hydration System



## BullDog (29 May 2008)

A while back, I received the *Source Tactical 3L Hydration System* (_OD_), and I think it's about time that I let other people know about a great product.

According to their website, "Source Vagabond Systems (http://www.source-vagabond.com/) is a unique Israeli company that creates, produces and markets innovative outdoor gear for the people that belong outdoors. All our products are produced in-house in our factory located south of Haifa, Israel."

Their website has a section for military products (http://www.source-military.com/), and they have supplied some of their products to military forces from Israel, Great Britain, Ireland, Germany, and the U.S. (Army and Marines).  They also have NBC Hydration products for both US and NATO NBC systems (including Canada's C4 gas mask).

The big selling point with Source hydration products are their "Glass-Like" liner and Grunge-Guard antimicrobial technology that eliminates the issues with taste, and cleaning (their website claims you can go for "days, weeks and even months ... with no special care required").

I personally find the Source system to have a MUCH better taste than my CamelBak, and to test their claim of not having to clean the bladder, I left my bladder partially full and laying around my apartment for 4 weeks, then took a drink - still tasted great (a little warm, but still tasted "clear and clean").  After taking this "test drink", I emptied the bladder and thoroughly checked it out to see if I could detect any smell or "little nasties" - nothing.

When, and if, you decide to clean out the bladder, it's incredibly easy due to their bladder design which incorporates a "user-friendly slide closure [allowing] wide opening access for easy fill, clean, drain or ice insertion" and provides an air-tight seal; all you need to do is slide off the clip, dump out any water, and stick your hand inside to wipe out the bladder.

The "Hi-Flow Storm-Valve" is not a bite-type system like CamelBak's - it's more like drinking from a straw, and the locking features prevents drips and leaks.  I found this system takes a little getting used to - I kept having to use one hand to actually lock the thing (maybe those people who can tie knots in cherry stems with their tongues would be more adept at this).  That said, the valve easily dissassembles for cleaning.

The Tactical 3L Hydration System has quick-release shoulder straps and an adjustable sternum strap, as well as zippered openings at both the top and side of the pack.  Its external fill port is very similar to that of the CamelBak.

The bladders are fairly cheap, and are available at CPGear and One Shot Tactical - "cheap" NOT cheaply made.

All in all, a very well-built, and well-designed system.  Service was very good, and delivery (from Israel) was very fast (less than a week).  Interested parties can contact Steve hardesty (steveh@cimasports.com) as he is the North American rep for Source Vagabond Systems (he's based in Boulder, CO).

---

As for why I ended up going with a product designed and manufactured in Israel, and not Canada   - it was the *ONLY* quality hydration system that I could find *ANYWHERE* in Olive Drab (I could have had some of the larger CamelBak hydration/cargo packs, but I was looking for a stand-alone hydration system).  As a final point of interest, as I mentioned in another review, this system fits perfectly in the CPGear Tac-Vest Hydration Harness.


----------



## LordOsborne (31 May 2008)

I would also like to echo BullDog's sentiments and sing Source's praises. My first hydration bag was an ebay no-name affair that burst the first time i laid back against a wall. I was in Gagetown at the time and I bought a 2L Nalgene bag from Wheeler's, and that served me well enough. When i returned to Victoria, I bought a 3L Source bag from the newly-opened MEC. I spent around 20$ on it, and later on, i dropped more money to pick up the Cadpat sleeve that CPGear makes. 

http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_detail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302699815&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442592277

As you can see, it uses a different valve, opening system, and of course is of a different colour. The price was practically a steal, in my mind. The Nalgene bag i used definately retained aftertaste when i filled it with Gatorade a few times, but that's never been an issue with my Source bag. Not to one-up BullDog, but I absent-mindedly left water in my Source bag for a few _months_, and when i tried some of the water out of curiosity, it tasted just fine. 

The so-called "Z-valve" is a bite valve, nothing too interesting to say about it. I will mention that the Nalgene bag didn't come with a cap for the mouthpiece, while the Source one has a cap that is attached by a string. It's nice peace of mind to know that the mouthpiece won't have crap on it when i need it. 

I would like to finish off by saying that the bag all-in-all is excellent. It is durable, well-made, and it delivers on the no-aftertaste promise, all while being VERY reasonably priced. I would highly reccomend it.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Aug 2008)

Just noticed this thread.

I also use the Source C-2 3L, bought at MEC for $13.  Excellent piece of kit.  I went back and bought another one.  I use these for hiking, outdoor stuff like that in my MEC Big Hydration and my backpack.  The dirt shield is bang-on.  I wash mine in warm soapy water every use, just a soak more than anything, and then rinse, then I stuff the drinking tube inside the bag itself (to hold it open), and hang it in the sun and breeze of my window to dy out, and pack it away.  The screw-type top is kickass, and the opening will take standard size icecubes no problems.  For $7, there is a tube insulator for cold weather which I will be trying out snowshoeing and winter hiking.

Best $13 I spent on kit this summer, IMO.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (28 Aug 2008)

I had the opposite experience with the Source. I purchased it through Tactical Tailor in Washington State, online....It was a few years ago, but I used it for just a few days and the mouthpiece exploded and I never bothered to get it replaced.

I'm now using the issued 3L and am more than satisfied. My Sourse hasn't seen use in several years and collects dust in my 'gear graveyard' in my basement.


----------



## geo (28 Aug 2008)

Products improve over the years Hollywood.
Quite possible that Source has gotten the bugs outa their product...
Who knows - your bag mighta been defective - you shoulda thought of returning / replacing the dud


----------



## Pampers (28 Aug 2008)

I too have a Source Bag, and I have to agree... I thought MEC had mislabelled the price tag.   

Great piece of kit for not so many Beer coupons.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (28 Aug 2008)

I agree that products improve. My beef with it was that it was advertised as indestructible on the website at the time. Good to know, but it was the BITE valve that was the problem. I could have probably returned it, but then again, maybe not. I'd have had to have shipped it back to the US etc, and then you have the headache of 'proving' how you damaged it. Biting down on a bite valve, or having the thing come apart on an Adv to Contact doesn't fare well for a piece of 'combat gear'...I'm sure it's a better product now, but my experience was negative.


----------



## Gager (8 Sep 2008)

I got a 3L bag from MEC about a year and a half ago and its still going strong. Very durable and didn't cost me much.


----------



## BullDog (8 Sep 2008)

While many of the replies to my original post discuss members' experiences with the Source 3L bladder, my original post was more concerned with the Source Tactical 3L Hydration System, which includes not only the Source 3L bladder, but also their carrier for the bladder.

For those members looking for a high-quality alternative to other commercially available or issued products, check out Source's collection of military hydration products at their website (http://www.source-military.com/).

The Source Tactical 3L Hydration System that I use is pictured below (although mine is Olive Drab) ...







As I mentioned in my original post, this entire system (carrier and bladder) easily fits into CP Gear's Tac-Vest Hydration Harness (http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=627).


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Sep 2008)

Incidently CP Gear now carries the Source Bladders, not sure on the warranty issues, maybe Matt can elaborate on it later.

I've used this bladder during the summer and had no issues with it, I really like the ability to open the top and dump out the old water or to clean it.


----------



## Castus (10 Dec 2008)

Their website's store does not appear to work, for purchases of military spec gear. I get a 'page not found', which is unfortunate. Looks like I'll be contacting through email! Thanks for the post.


----------



## BullDog (10 Dec 2008)

Castus,

Try this link ... http://www.source-military.com/productlist_hydration.asp ... you should be able to find whatever you need.  

However, to purchase any of their products, you'll need to contact their North American rep - Steve Hardesty [steveh@cimasports.com].

Hope this helps, 

BullDog


----------



## Castus (15 Dec 2008)

Yep, already contacted Mr. Hardesty who got back to me very speedy. Looks like I'll have this thing ready for our adventure in Camp Shelby, and before I go off to re-do my infantry school for Regs. Cheers!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Dec 2008)

CP Gear carries SOURCE Bladders and make their own carriers too. Very easy to order from too.


----------



## Castus (20 Dec 2008)

Yep, just got mine in. Works very well, obviously gonna have to field test it, which should be in the next few weeks. I'll get back here when that's done.


----------



## NL_engineer (20 Dec 2008)

Castus said:
			
		

> Yep, just got mine in. Works very well, obviously gonna have to field test it, which should be in the next few weeks. I'll get back here when that's done.



I avoid you to wait till it worms up to do a proper test; unless you live on Vancouver island. 

Depending on were you are you bite valve will freeze in an hour followed by the hose and bladder.  Then you are just caring a nice chunk of ice (I speak from experience).


----------



## Castus (23 Dec 2008)

Going down to Camp Shelby Mississippi, and from what I understand it'll be quite a bit warmer there than it is up in the frigid north, NLE.  Other than that, is there any sort of insulation (like the stuff sold on CP gear) that actually works and would prevent freezing while up here?


----------



## davidk (23 Dec 2008)

It takes a LOT of insulation to keep water from freezing up here at times - if you've ever used the issued thermos, then you know that given enough time, that thing will freeze solid in your tac vest. Solution? Keep your water (tightly sealed) under your parka, where it doesn't get the chance to freeze.


----------



## NL_engineer (23 Dec 2008)

Castus said:
			
		

> Going down to Camp Shelby Mississippi, and from what I understand it'll be quite a bit warmer there than it is up in the frigid north, NLE.  Other than that, is there any sort of insulation (like the stuff sold on CP gear) that actually works and would prevent freezing while up here?



Hot packs in the bladder (remember to change them every 4-6 hours), and the hose and bite valve rooted through your parka sleeve.  Also using warm water and sipping often {read every 5-10 min} can prevent freezing in the hose/bite valve in temperatures warmer then -15c.



Edited to fix my mistake


----------



## George Wallace (23 Dec 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> ...........  Also using worm water and ........



You really have something for worms, don't you.    ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Dec 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You really have something for worms, don't you.    ;D



Maybe we should get him de-wormed?  ;D


----------



## NL_engineer (23 Dec 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You really have something for worms, don't  you.    ;D



I can't help that my computer doesn't know what I am typing :  and that the spell check doesn't pick up my typo's  :



			
				The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> Maybe we should get him de-wormed?  ;D



Shut Up you [jk]


----------



## Castus (24 Dec 2008)

Seen. Next time I'm doing any winter ex, I'll try that out. If it's under -15, you're pretty much guaranteed of freezing though, eh? Even with the CP gear insulation sleeves?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Dec 2008)

I'm gonna say yes.....


----------



## Castus (24 Dec 2008)

Heh, fair enough. Looks like I'll be limited to eating snow when it's that cold outside. Cheers!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Dec 2008)

According to CP GEAR:

Insulated Hydration Tube Cover
Code: 3040


Prevents those transparent blue tubes from standing out on your field equipment. The insulated tube cover acts as a very practical solution to the rigourrs of cold weather operations, as it *helps minimize the freezing of the drinking tube  when the hydration system is in use. Can be worn comfortable through clothing to maximize the body’s ability to keep the hydration system working*.


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Dec 2008)

Castus said:
			
		

> Heh, fair enough. Looks like I'll be limited to eating snow when it's that cold outside. Cheers!



Melt the snow first, or you're gonna be setting yourself up to end up thirsty again, and your core body temp will drop.

One thing I do, is blow back into the straw after you've taken a sip. It'll get rid of most of the water in the tube, and not leave a huge chunk of ice in it. Can also throw your camelback (unless its part of the TV) under your jacket to keep it warmish on your back.


----------



## NL_engineer (24 Dec 2008)

When you blow back, all the Bactria in your mouth find their way too the tube/bladder.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Dec 2008)

Thats ok, I tend not to share my camelback.  ;D


----------



## Matt_Fisher (4 Feb 2012)

Resurrecting this 4 year old thread as I am one of the North American Representatives for Source Hydration.

I'm looking for any feedback, either positive or negative regarding Source Hydration products that milnet.ca members may have been using, whether it be the Tactical WXP 3L system purchased from Wheelers/CPGear or the systems that MEC carries. 

Let me know what you like, don't like, and how you would like to see the products improved. 

Also, if you've got ideas for new concepts in tactical hydration systems in 1st, 2nd, or 3rd line applications, please feel free to post them or PM me. Any and all ideas are welcome.

Thanks,

Matt Fisher
Source Hydration North American Rep
matt@sourceoutdoor.com
www.source-military.com


----------



## TN2IC (4 Feb 2012)

I just look at the VHS... really impresses me. I would like to see it in action. Very interesting concept. I believe that may be one day our IFV's will be all equip with a system like this.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (5 Feb 2012)

MilitaryMorons website just did a review of our new Rider, Dagger, and Razor 3L systems as well as our ILPS and WLPS reservoirs:

http://www.militarymorons.com/equipment/packs4.html#source2

http://www.militarymorons.com/equipment/outdoor.html#sourceilps

Anybody using these yet?  Feedback?


----------

